# nvidia module won't load (SOLVED)

## doubleagent

I'm following the Gentoo Linux nVidia guide.

I'm getting this error:

```
#modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): No such device
```

What can I do?

EDIT:  nVidia Go5200

linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

nvidia-kernel v 1.0.6629-r5

----------

## tukachinchila

Are you sure you emerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx after you installed your kernel? If so, you might want to try the unstable nvidia. I'm using nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r3 on amd64, and it works well for me. To try out the unstable versions, do this: 

```
echo "media-video/nvidia-kernel ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "media-video/nvidia-glx ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## doubleagent

Right.  I had read that the masked version had solved this problem for others, but I'd personally like to stick with the stable branch.

:shrug:

On second thought, where's the fun in that....

----------

## tukachinchila

Well, you're right that you shouldn't have to used the masked version. The stable version should work, but I don't really know why it's not for you. Are you sure that /usr/src/linux points to your current kernel sources?

----------

## doubleagent

yup.

----------

## loftwyr

You may want to stick with the stable but they're getting farther and farther behind, especially in hardware support. 

What you may want to do is go to the nvidia site and check which version they added support for that hardware.  If it's supposed to be there in 6629, then it's a bug and you'll have to upgrade no matter what.

----------

## Frug

Make sure nvidia framebuffer support isn't compiled into your kernel. There's a conflict between that and the nvidia-kernel/glx, I believe.

----------

## Muso

 *Frug wrote:*   

> Make sure nvidia framebuffer support isn't compiled into your kernel. There's a conflict between that and the nvidia-kernel/glx, I believe.

 

The nvidia X drivers don't like the hardware being accessed from anything.... so nvidia-framebuffer must be disabled.   Aside from that, just emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx (again), then modprobe nvidia... if the problem is still hapenning, then there is a deeper issue to pursue.

----------

## doubleagent

 *Chopinzee wrote:*   

>  *Frug wrote:*   Make sure nvidia framebuffer support isn't compiled into your kernel. There's a conflict between that and the nvidia-kernel/glx, I believe. The nvidia X drivers don't like the hardware being accessed from anything.... so nvidia-framebuffer must be disabled.   Aside from that, just emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx (again), then modprobe nvidia... if the problem is still hapenning, then there is a deeper issue to pursue.

 I was under the impression that nvidia-kernel worked fine with nvidiafb, and that nvidia-glx only occasionally fussed about nvidiafb.  Personally, I'd like to have them both.

----------

## gerard27

What is the output of

```
ls /dev
```

Does it have nvidia* in it?

If not run 

```
/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh
```

There is a problem with udev not creating these nodes.

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Desktop Environments to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## Muso

 *dfitzpat wrote:*   

>  *Chopinzee wrote:*    *Frug wrote:*   Make sure nvidia framebuffer support isn't compiled into your kernel. There's a conflict between that and the nvidia-kernel/glx, I believe. The nvidia X drivers don't like the hardware being accessed from anything.... so nvidia-framebuffer must be disabled.   Aside from that, just emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx (again), then modprobe nvidia... if the problem is still hapenning, then there is a deeper issue to pursue. I was under the impression that nvidia-kernel worked fine with nvidiafb, and that nvidia-glx only occasionally fussed about nvidiafb.  Personally, I'd like to have them both.

 

You cannot have both.  Use the vesa driver for your framebuffer, or if you like Spock's vesafb-tng patch, use that.

----------

## doubleagent

I've removed nvidia framebuffer support from my kernel, recompiled it, added support for vesafb-tng, and have edited grub.conf to kick start it (video=vesafb:mtrr,1280x1024-32@85).

The init script is very clear that it's still using nvidiafb.  wtf!?

----------

## doubleagent

bump (read above question)

----------

## doubleagent

bump2 (read 2 messages above)

----------

## doubleagent

bump3(read 3 messages above)

----------

## atdsm

init script? As in, it appears in dmesg or something? Dumb question, but did you remember to install the new kernel to /boot after recompiling it?

----------

## doubleagent

No, mr. atdsm!  There are no dumb questions: in fact, that was just the sanity check that I needed!  Thank you for pointing that out - it works now.  :Smile: 

----------

## atdsm

NP... I made a bunch of similarly mindless mistakes when I was last working with a kernel.  :Smile: 

----------

